# Provisioning in Belize?



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

Planning a Belize charter with Moorings. Is there adequate shopping in Placencia or is it best rely on Moorings provisioning?


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*I'd let Moorings provision...*

We did that several years ago in Ambergriss and while that market was OK, the steaks were tough....grissy. So when we went out of Placentia we brought most of the food, including steaks with us. [The steaks looked good but were tough and grissy.] So unless you want to bring the bulk of food w you, I'd go w Moorings provisioning.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I've spent quite a bit of time in Belize and I have chartered out of Placencia. You can do your own provisioning if you have at least a day. There is a good grocery store (by Belize standards) and several smaller shops. If time is short, just go with the Moorings provisioning. Belize is not really set up for "one stop shopping."

Also, when you are out, there are pretty much no opportunities for reprovisioning on any of the Cayes. We chartered with a local captain and went outside the reef. He was a great asset because he bartered for fish, lobster, and conch. We even got a bucket of conch in exchange for charging a cell phone.

If you have any questions, feel free to post them here or PM me. If you are interested in spending any extra time in Belize, I can offer lots of suggestions. I have worked on archeaological projects all over Belize and spend a couple of months a year there.

Allan


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with allan above. I chartered with moorings out of placencia and got their provisioning but wouldnt do it again if I had even half a day to do it myself. There is a decent grocery store and also a decent bakery close to the docks. why pay moorings to go to the store when it is just as easy to do it yourself? allan is also right that there is NO place to provision once you are out in the cays. There are a couple of places where you can get a dinner ashore but no stores whatever. Bring plenty of drinking water - you wont find any after you leave placencia.

absolutely fantastic place to sail!! but dont believe your chartplotter. or your charts. or anything but your eyeballs.


----------



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. As we have a Sunday arrival do you know if the stores are open? We hate to pay extra for what we can do ourselves but there is some security about having stuff ready to go.

Curious if you have any recommendations about places we shouldn't miss. Also, Allen if you have any suggestions for a day trip from Placencia as we're planning on staying an extra day after our charter.

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought the best places were any of the cays on the barrier reef. South water cay was good, the queen cays (aka silk cays) were amazingly beautiful and remote - we felt like we were on the end of the earth, ranguana cay was nice too. 

a good day trip is to hire a motor boat and guide and go to the Monkey river. Lots of animals, birds, fishes, howler monkeys, crocs, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we sailed out of Placencia with Moorings last january. stores were open on sunday, but pickings were somewhat slim. apparently, they get big delivery on mondays. we were able to stock the boats, but it was a bit of a challenge. next time, we decided we will leave on a tuesday.

we did not have a local guide/captain, but we were able to buy conch/snapper/lobster from the local fishermen on several days. mmmmm they would typically paddle up to us and offer up some of their daily catch. 

since a few of my shipmates did not read the "everyone is responsible for their own alcohol" memo, we were also glad to find a couple of cays where we could get more Belikins. (at a premium price, of course)

we were out for 8 days, and Silk Cays was the only place we shared a mooring area with any other boat (other than the two in our group). what an incredible trip!

jim


----------

